# Weapons tournament



## arnisandyz (Apr 26, 2002)

Anybody have any advice on starting a mixed weapons tournament?  We are thinking of helping out and co-sponsoring an event open to all styles of weapon fighting.  I think it would be interesting to see how (well) siniwali goes up against tonfa or staff, etc.  The combinations of mixing the weapons could be endless.  We would probably do the padded weapons with headgear for the uninitiated.  It will also be an eye opener for people who do very good weapon forms, but don't actually practice on a human moving target trying to hit you.

Are there any filipino stick tournament rules we could adapt?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 26, 2002)

I have run and competed in mixed weapon tournaments. It's a hoot! I have rules posted here http://www.wmarnis.com/camp/tourny.html . Feel free to use them and contact me if there is any way I can help.

Tim Hartman

:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks for the info Renegade.  I'm going to print the info on the site you linked me to and go over it with my partners.  Good stuff.


----------

